# Identificar cable de datos en red LAN



## 20deoctubre

Saludos...

Alguien sabe que puede hacer uno cuando se tienen cables no identificados en una red LAN pero ese cable esta conectado, ya a un switch. Les explico con un ejemplo:

Tengo un cable  no identificado(los encargados del cableado estructurado olvidaron etiquetar el numero del panel al que esta conectado dicho face-plate) y estoy tratando de identificarlo con un pollo(asi le decimos en mexico al generador de tonos para identificar cables) solo que hice algunas pruebas y llegue a la conclusion de que cuando el nodo no identificado esta conectado a un switch el pollo no funciona. Es decir, es como si el pollo sirviera para identificar cables unicamente en la primera etapa del cableado estructurado, es decir antes de conectar los servicios a los switches. Estoy mal?

Alguien sabe que puedo hacer en este caso? algun otro aparato que me funcione? tips? 
Gracias por su tiempo...


----------



## DJ DRACO

hay formas pero primero estaria bueno tener algunos datos:

1) cuantos cables no identificados tenes?
2) cuantos aparatos conectados en el switch?
3) podes ir desconectando de a 1 cable para probar o no?

si en el switch tenes digamos 20 cables:

1) los numeras a todos
2) vas desconectando de a 1 y le colocas un extremo del "pollo" y vas probando en los 20 extremos sin numerar a ver cual te responde y listo.
3) a medida que vas reconociendo cada cable le colocar el numerito correspondiente al extremo numerado y listo.

saludos.


----------



## 20deoctubre

Gracias por tu respuesta DJ DRACO...
Si puedo ir desconectado uno por uno pero el problema es que no se a que switch estan conectados los paneles(mi empresa no fue la que la que realizo el cableado ni las conexiones panel-switch, yo tengo un proyecto de monitoreo de red y esos cables ya estaban conectados y algunos no identificados). En total son 24 cables no identificados en una red de 1200 nodos. 

Pero en resumen la mejor manera de hacerlo es desconectando cable por cable? No hay un aparato que pueda ubicarte un cable a pesar de que se tenga servicio en los switches ?

De nuevo gracias por su tiempo


----------



## DJ DRACO

lo que pasa es que creo que el switch no tiene identificada cada una de sus bocas...no sep, deberia verlo

pero si el switch tiene cada una de sus bocas identificadas, sería cuestion de hacer una especie de "ping" a la boca indicada y ver si vuelve...

no se, se me ocurre algo asi, tipo un ping a lazo cerrado...

necesitamos la ayuda de un informatico en redes!!!!


----------



## 20deoctubre

Tengo montado un sistema d emonitoreo de red(AMPTRAC) estoy solucionando este problema a traves de este sistema, es un complejo de configurar pero una maravilla andando. Aunque no pude identificar en la totalidad los cables por este metodo ya me redujo bastante el trabajo, de cualquier modo
Muchisisimas gracias por tu tiempo DJ DRACO 
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

no estoy tan ducho en redes...pero de apoco voy aprendiendo


----------



## JoseLuis72

Algo t*A*mb*IÉN* interesante para probar es un LAN-TESTER.

Como funciona muy sencillo: 
Para que te sea sencillo Testear de que PC proviene cada Cable hace esto. 
1) Conectas la parte principal de este Tester a 1 cable de las PC y lo dejas encendido
2) El otro extremo de este LAN-TESTER lo vas probando en todos los cables que parten de tu Switch.
3)Vas a saber cual es el cable que va a tu PC p*OR*q*UE* este extremo del TESTER va a empezar a Emitir luces en secuencia. 

Te dejo una imagen de como es para que te des cuenta:

http://www.serytel.com/images/lan_tester.jpg

bueno contame como te fué. abrazos


----------



## six frank

tambien pudes checar con compañias de telecomunicaciones yo trabajo en una y por identificar los 24 cobrariamos unos 400 nosotros utilizamos equipos fluke k nos dicen en k puerto y numero de swch se encuentra localizo tu nodo tambien podemos identificarlos metiendoles un generador de tonos pero este no se blokea al estar conectado al swich osea k lo encuentras pork lo encuentras eso si se trata de nodos de voz son un poco mas dificiles de en contrar ya que estos estan todos conectados a un conmutador y todos suenan al mismo tiempo


----------

